# Looking for a no frills lightweight code editor



## humancentipede (Jun 7, 2015)

Anyone know an unbloated code editor similar to xedit that starts in the fraction of a second, but with syntax highlighting for C and Python, preferably using athena widgets, since iI use twm, but with a modern editing style. All buttons iI need is save and quit, and option to change font size. I'm too deeply into the Windows editing style that emacs and wim feels too crazy, and their shortcut thingies dont work well on a Swedish keyboard.


----------



## SinePhi (Jun 7, 2015)

GNU nano?


----------



## humancentipede (Jun 7, 2015)

SinePhi said:


> GNU nano?


Thanks, that works as intended.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2015)

I tend to use simpler editors like nano, but devel/geany is very capable and less annoying than many others.


----------



## j7j3 (Jun 7, 2015)

XFE file manager has a handy and unintrusive editor built in which I find myself using when I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## freethread (Jun 7, 2015)

If you know what notepad++ (for Windows) is then the closest editor to it is editors/scite, the Scintilla test editor (notepad++ use scintilla). It is configurable for your needs with text files, no GUI and supports more or less the same development languages as n++.


----------



## Remington (Jun 8, 2015)

I use an old school editor editors/vim-lite.


----------

